# Trolling books



## limitville (May 30, 2010)

Anybody know what book to get to tell me the depths of my in-lines and bottom bouncers? I have a precsion trolling book for cranks but nothing for weights. Also, where you can get the book would be appreciated. thanks in advance


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Try reading the FRONT few pages...........


----------



## flatsman (Jan 15, 2001)




----------



## limitville (May 30, 2010)

It only addresses snap weights. I am looking for one that can give me depths of multiple in-line weights and bottom bouncers. Any suggestions?


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

try the big water precision trolling book


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

limitville said:


> It only addresses snap weights. I am looking for one that can give me depths of multiple in-line weights and bottom bouncers. Any suggestions?


Net weight is weight regardless of type.
DON'T try to re-invent the wheel.


----------



## ALLEYES (May 5, 2006)

Weight is Weight IF it is in the same shape, or if you are not moving or if there is no current. Different styles of weights create more or less drag depending on shape and how the weight is attached to the line. Snap weights create more drag (resistance) than inlines and when being trolled will be higher in the water column.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Different bouncers will troll at different depths also. Frank "Priority one" makes his own 2 oz. bouncers from rod and egg sinkers and no rod on bottom. They travel deeper than the traditional bouncers with the longer weight and wire beneath weight. Best thing you can do is go out on a calm day, get your speed steady and test your own. Let out until you hit bottom, then once again etc., until you feel it dragging bottom. Then you have your own dive curve for that weight at that speed. Vary your speeds,depths and weights, and you'll have a more accurate dive curve for your own particular weights and line than any book. Will take some time, but heck, atleast you'll be on the water enjoying what your doing, and might as well have a harness dragging also. I'm sure you'll catch something while experimenting.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Fact 0' the matter is , this stuff is all PRECISION GUESS WORK.
:lol:
Unless you have scuba divers & a chase boat with Sonar like Romanack & company do it- you're only going to be in the general area.

Keel weights probably have the least resistance...
Even a 8 LB cannon ball off a 'rigger is only in the neighborhood....

My suggestion IS: *DON'T try to re-invent the wheel*
Stick with ONE type of weight and like Ralph said experiment.
One you start thumping bottom in a known depth with a known weight...write it down and keep a record of it.
:fish2:


----------



## ALLEYES (May 5, 2006)

I don't recommend sticking with one type of weight. They all have their place and time to use them. Once you use them long enough you will get a "feel" where the bait is running. Fish, if they are feeding, will be aggressive enough to move several feet to get to your bait.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

ALLEYES said:


> I don't recommend sticking with one type of weight. They all have their place and time to use them. Once you use them long enough you will get a "feel" where the bait is running. Fish, if they are feeding, will be aggressive enough to move several feet to get to your bait.


For repeatability purposes I do recommend using one type - _at least_ until you do get a feel for where you are running.

I surely agree if they are feeding , they will come *UP* a ways to whack a bait.


Did I mention the new i-Pilot from Minn Kota rocks???








:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Weight are not weights, bottom bouncers,snap weights, in-line weights all fish differently and are very speed dependent. For the bottom bouncers use the 45 degree rule. As far as snap weights there less speed dependent than in-line weights, because with snap weights we typically run 50/50 or 20/20 and lead core is less speed dependent than the snap weights typically because of running longer leads


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

Like Tommy said

But there is a BP inline weight with a dive curve in the PT pro version
You could use them or the genral rule of thunb is 2' back is 1' down @ 1 mph for a 1 oz inline.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

ManxFishing said:


> Like Tommy said
> 
> But there is a BP inline weight with a dive curve in the PT pro version
> You could use them or the genral rule of thunb is 2' back is 1' down @ 1 mph for a 1 oz inline.


So if you throw 5 different weight types into the mix , the poor guy just trying to get started has NO IDEA where his stuff is running.
If the same guy uses ONLY one type of weight ( be it snap , BB , keel , inline , Etc.) he can tune into how it reacts at a certain speed with a known distance of line out.

Thanks for clearing that up for the guy trying to get started Tommy!!
:lol: :SHOCKED:

P.S. while this p!$$!n' match goes on - the guy DID ask specifically about 2 types:


limitville said:


> ....looking for one that can give me depths of multiple in-line weights and bottom bouncers


Hey - should we throw bell sinkers on 3-ways into the mix now???
:lol:


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I heard if you use a vexillar you don't need a book...:lol:


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

sfw1960 said:


> So if you throw 5 different weight types into the mix , the poor guy just trying to get started has NO IDEA where his stuff is running.
> If the same guy uses ONLY one type of weight ( be it snap , BB , keel , inline , Etc.) he can tune into how it reacts at a certain speed with a known distance of line out.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up for the guy trying to get started Tommy!!
> ...



We could throw bell sinkers in on 3-ways if ya want Robert

Then we can start going into more detail about how all line counter reels don't count the same depending on how much lines on them. We also can talk about how far your rods are off the water and what pound tests were running as well. Just trying to make the point there are alot of variables 
but then again everyone has to start somewhere


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

RIGHT you are Tommy!


----------



## limitville (May 30, 2010)

Lot of good info there. Thanks guys I appreciate it.


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

go to rednekoutfitters.com they have a depth chart for their inlines that list different weight's and depths for them it's not an exact science but it may help give you some idea of what going on.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)




----------

